# Coronavirus



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I see China is building a hospital ( mass grave)in ten days . I have a bad feeling about this. It went from four states, to twenty two, in just a matter of days. Watched the news and I do believe that sometings'wong here! 
People in full hazmat suits, body bags everywhere. No one has mentioned a damned thing about an incubation period. And France has two cases, not sure if those are deaths. That's just what we need now, more f'n Chinese junk. If they can't get to us by cyber viruses, then it's gonna be a live virus. I'm not a Doomsayer, but I'm not wanting to see this thing break out.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

They should call it the KUNG FLU. Sorry but had to say it.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Reports now saying that it may be contracted by eating SNAKES or BATS!! The "bat menu" pics are just about enough to gag ya....


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Time to cancel flights coming from China and anybody that's got it on their itinerary. Enjoy a nice long stay in china.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

That should have happened a while ago. The Chinese government knew how bad this was long before letting the rest of the world know about it. China is among the nastiest places on earth! And that's putting it mildly. In fact all of Southeast Asia is! Glazed over with Glass, should seal the deal.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

cincinnati said:


> Reports now saying that it may be contracted by eating SNAKES or BATS!! The "bat menu" pics are just about enough to gag ya....


I'm just wondering if it wasn't created in a Chinese military lab?
Who eats snakes and bats?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

$diesel$ said:


> I'm just wondering if it wasn't created in a Chinese military lab?
> Who eats snakes and bats?


Warning: not for the faint of heart.
https://cdn.summit.news/2020/01/230119bat.jpg

I was considering a trip to hong Kong this year. Rarotonga sound better....


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Update...41 dead, 1200 sickened.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Time to ban travel. Shut it down.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Just on the news... 63 "possible" cases this morning in the USA. 300,000,000+ people and 63 unconfirmed cases.

You should be more afraid of driving today. Maybe we should all stay home and lock ourselves in.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Their chemical bio lab production site is the town where all this started..... not saying the cause but is something to consider 

https://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/jan/24/virus-hit-wuhan-has-two-laboratories-linked-chines/


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bet my "Senior Super Max Flu Shot" developers didn't have this one in mind when it was concocted! How many times does this have to happen(new strain, no prevention/treatment available) before our National Disease Control adopts some <proactive> "controls w/teeth!" in place that keeps these things from spreading to this country?(yes, I know, Huge Job!) I can remember a few other, similar cases in my 73 years! And They all originated in the Orient!(most from edibles-But who the hell eats Bats?) DAMN!!!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Just looked at my passport and it shows I made 16 business trips to China between 2012 and 2015. I know of 4 that were to Wuhan. Ate a lot of street food while in that particular city. Most was excellent, only once did I reject a meal of “mystery meat” on a stick that I can recall.
I certainly feel blessed that I never contracted any major illnesses during my visits. China is by far not the cleanest of countries I have visited. Russia and Ukraine have some very nasty cities also.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Patricio said:


> Warning: not for the faint of heart.
> https://cdn.summit.news/2020/01/230119bat.jpg
> 
> I was considering a trip to hong Kong this year. Rarotonga sound better....


That is morbidly disgusting!!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

It was reported that the strain or strains of the flu vaccine aren't going to be sufficient for the different types of flu. And as stated previously, most of serious illnesses originate from animals. Just about all from Southeast Asia.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

The georgia guide stones call for a world population of 500,000,000 ...
Just made a new tin foil hat btw


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

As history proves, population control is inevitable. The planet can only sustain x- amount of life, however, modern technology has far surpassed its capabilities to regenerate the environment. Using Biological weapons dates back to medieval days.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Specwar said:


> China is by far not the cleanest of countries I have visited. Russia and Ukraine have some very nasty cities also.


ever been to Naples Italy?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

No I have never been to Naples, however I doubt it is common to see one drop their pants and $hit in the street as you often see one do in China.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Specwar said:


> No I have never been to Naples, however I doubt it is common to see one drop their pants and $hit in the street as you often see one do in China.




Or San Francisco so I hear!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Specwar said:


> No I have never been to Naples, however I doubt it is common to see one drop their pants and $hit in the street as you often see one do in China.


I spent almost 6 months in India about 20 years ago. I toured southern India with a guide. We would go in back of buildings and dump outside. I kept getting sick from 'food poisoning' which is really code for ecoli. I learned to only eat unwrapped fruit unless I'm at a normal western style restaurant. I liked the people, but it's time to evolve into at least the early 20th century for much of the world.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

that ol wall we're getting down south is looking better all the time... Hong Kong University science professor says "he's scared."... the US seems to have things under control let's pray.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I did some foreign business travel and some of the places I visited could be described as "THE ARMPIT OF THE WORLD".


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure I'm ready to believe the hype of the Coronavirus. I hope I'm wrong but many of these past viruses(Swine Flu e.g.) have proven no worse than the flu viruses making the rounds for the particular year.
When did swine flu end? Is it over for sure? Was there ever a swine flu? I don't know.
Being older and more susceptible to respiratory infections, I'll take precautions. Flu shot yearly, pneumonia shot, wash my hands etc. I hope I'm wrong about this crud, but really we have no control.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Naples. That place is more than a cesspool, it's a very evil place. Myself and several friends have seen some really disturbing stuff there. I refused to go ashore there, even though I had to drive the liberty launch, I wouldn't step foot on shore. I even paid some one to take my place for Shore Patrol. I don't deal well with dead babies floating in the harbor and in garbage cans. That was just the first of the most disturbing events that we witnessed. You hit that one right.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

so if this virus is not stopped, I wonder about the Olympics..


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

$diesel$ said:


> I'm just wondering if it wasn't created in a Chinese military lab?
> Who eats snakes and bats?


Orientals do, believe me! They'll eat anything that moves. And they have this disturbing tendency to torture their food before they kill it! They claim it improves the flavor. I once saw a video of a SE Asian man skin a half knocked out cat alive, then put it in a tub of water to try to swim around. As it did so, he'd keep popping it in the head with the flat of the knife and laughing his ass off! This might have been in Cambodia, where a few years ago the government mounted a public service effort to increase the cat population called "SAVE CAT, KILL RAT!" Apparently the country was being overrun by rats because they had eaten too many of their cats! 

I saw another video that may have been from Thailand or Viet Nam. This "restaurant" owner had his pet dog. Actually it was right there in the kitchen with him. Just outside was a pen full of other dogs that were his "livestock"! In fact, they were the featured entree!





ezbite said:


> ever been to Naples Italy?


I visited northern Italy back in the 80's. Northern Italians had a saying, "Africa begins at Naples!"


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Korea was known for consuming dogs as well as China. China’s government has for the most part curtailed the practice. However there have been several reports of it still taking place in some of the more remote smaller cities and rural areas.
Near the city of Boaji I witnessed several dogs in a caged area on my way to my customers factory. Next day when I went by they were all shaved, and next morning they were gone☹.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

JamesF said:


> Naples. That place is more than a cesspool, it's a very evil place. Myself and several friends have seen some really disturbing stuff there. I refused to go ashore there, even though I had to drive the liberty launch, I wouldn't step foot on shore. I even paid some one to take my place for Shore Patrol. I don't deal well with dead babies floating in the harbor and in garbage cans. That was just the first of the most disturbing events that we witnessed. You hit that one right.


Soo.. me and a bud we're coming back from liberty in Naples, we're on the linked stairs from floating dock to elevator going to the JFK, there are 1' spaces in between the hand rails where the stairs link together, of course it's slow boarding because everyone is plastered or trying to sneak something on board, were about 50' feet up and I lean back and I happen to lean thru on of those spaces.. I landed in the bay of Naples and the water was cold as f"@&. I surface and gasping for air not realizing what happened, I finally get my bearings, grab the floating dock and then there's a splash right beside me, my bud Vince jumped in to save me lol he was drinker than I was.. I end up pulling him towards the floating dock and then we see another splash.. up pops another drunk shipmate.. as we're all sitting in front of medical, dripping wet I find out he fell thru the same space I did.. well we all get something like 12 shots and the next day have to go see the captain.. he restricted us all to the ship for the next 30 days which ment we couldn't go back to Naples, we were leaving the next day and didn't have a port of call for almost 60 days.. he was actually cool about it. A year later we hit Naples again.. still had the dead pigs, dead dogs, dead fish, floating **** in the bay it had a year before. Naples is the arm pit of the world. well that's my Naples Italy story


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Yeah! Join the Navy and see the world... twice!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

JamesF said:


> Yeah! Join the Navy and see the world... twice!!


I've seen some crap, I've also seen things nobody I know has or ever will.. I have no regrets joining the navy. They did exactly what they promised.. I saw the world and the f'ed up place it is.

All that aside I've seen beauty too...

Just don't need a Chinese virus..


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I think the alarming fact here is if it is so deadly and contagious that we're not hearing more about it. Especially if someone can be carrying it for a couple weeks and then all of the sudden show symptoms later after they have already spread it. Apparently it's a mutated strain that is more capable of jumping from animal strains and is more deadly. HN-5? I don't remember what they call it, but seems like I remember reading back in 1916 when it was HN-1 it killed like 90,000 people. That was before plain travel and you could quarantine areas better.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I seen on the news last night, there IS a military chemical facility in the immediate vacinity.
I still believe this virus was created in a lab rather than by mother nature.
I also do not find it strange that different country's have different tastes, i just couldn't eat a snake, let alone, a bat. Unless i was absolutely starving, that is.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

_*THIN THE HERD.. CULL'EM*_


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

$diesel$ said:


> I seen on the news last night, there IS a military chemical facility in the immediate vacinity.
> I still believe this virus was created in a lab rather than by mother nature.
> I also do not find it strange that different country's have different tastes, i just couldn't eat a snake, let alone, a bat. Unless i was absolutely starving, that is.


I heard on a news outlet someone related to Bill Gates owns the rights to this virus. Bill gates is on record saying there should be a cap on world population


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Did anyone else see the movie Contagion? Kinda sounds like this movie is playing out in real life.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

i find a few comments on this thread to be rather cavalier and disturbing. I hope they were meant in jest.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I feel that is just some venting, due to the fact that we are all vulnerable in this aspect. It is frustrating.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

KaGee said:


> Just on the news... 63 "possible" cases this morning in the USA. 300,000,000+ people and 63 unconfirmed cases.
> 
> *You should be more afraid of driving today.* Maybe we should all stay home and lock ourselves in.


Today yes...Next month who knows...


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

China trying to build a hospital in 6 days....
Google it ????


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Wtol 11 out of Toledo and the Detroit free press are saying three possible cases in se Michigan. Waiting results from cdc as there only ones capable of doing proper test to confirm the virus. I agree with a couple posts here that I don’t think this derived from eating bats and snakes....we should all be worried. Cases in question are two in washtenaw and one in mccomb counties


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I hate to say I hope it spreads over the border to North Korea BUT, I kinda hope it spreads over the border to North Korea.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Anyone remember the Ebola Virus scare 6 years ago?
3 Americans died. All three contracted the virus while treating a person
who had the virus. Not one American died from contracting the virus here in the US.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Scariest part of all this is that the virus can infect humans before symptoms show up in the host. I'm concerned.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Time's can and do bring changes. Some for the best and some for the worst. We should all be concerned, after all we have no idea how, what, and where this originated. There certainly is a lot of speculation about this virus. One can be vaccinated with every known vaccine, however when a virus or biological infection mutates, it can spread rapidly. As history has shown. The insidious creation of chemical and biological weapons stem from a very evil and corrupt society. I'm not saying that this is man made, because I don't think we know one way or another. It's just sad.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

$diesel$ said:


> I seen on the news last night, there IS a military chemical facility in the immediate vacinity.
> I still believe this virus was created in a lab rather than by mother nature.
> I also do not find it strange that different country's have different tastes, i just couldn't eat a snake, let alone, a bat. Unless i was absolutely starving, that is.


Just remember. Correlation does not equal causation! 



EnonEye said:


> Scariest part of all this is that the virus can infect humans before symptoms show up in the host. I'm concerned.


Well, welcome to the flu! You can be a carrier before you are symptomatic. Same with HIV and other STD's!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Up-date... 80 dead and 2700 sickened
seems like these numbers double daily.
I know it's kill'in the stock market.
Futures are down 400 already this morning.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Still, only 3% of infected people are dying of the virus. It's likely the weaker ones that might have died from just the flu.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nurse in China saying they are 80k infected., govt is hiding the truth.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I was under the impression that the majority of people have already had a corona virus...at least that's what a doctor on tv was saying the other night.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> I heard on a news outlet someone related to Bill Gates owns the rights to this virus. Bill gates is on record saying there should be a cap on world population


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

buckeyebowman said:


> Just remember. Correlation does not equal causation!
> 
> I hear ya, but i just don't trust the Chinese either way. Don't get me wrong, i'm not being racial, it's just their past history that causes my distrust.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I work with a fella who is married to a girl from China, she spoke with family there over the weekend, she said military on every street and threats to not post anything on social media or there will be serious consequences, said it is way worse there than the lovely Chinese government is letting on.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/index.html


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

About an hour ago, ch 6 Columbus :
Health officials investigating 2 possible novel coronavirus cases in OH. ( NOT Confirmed)
Butler Co. Miami University, a pair of students, both had traveled to China, not severely sick

5 confirmed, possible 110 cases in 26 States, in the US


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

It's here! A new virus had probably mutated from a simple virus. But I am hearing that this is based on the foundation of the simple cold virus. Not sure though.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

From CDC: preliminary estimates,
8200 people have died and 140,000 have been hospitalized during the 2019-20 fly season


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

M R DUCKS said:


> From CDC: preliminary estimates,
> 8200 people have died and 140,000 have been hospitalized during the 2019-20 fly season


cant find this on their website


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

M R DUCKS said:


> From CDC: preliminary estimates,
> 8200 people have died and 140,000 have been hospitalized during the 2019-20 fly season


I heard the flies were bad on Erie last summer but didn't know of that many deaths...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Dovans said:


> cant find this on their website


Scroll down to the key points section.
CDC estimates that so far this season there have been at least 15 million flu illnesses, 140,000 hospitalizations and 8,200 deaths from flu.
https://www.cdc.gov/flu/weekly/index.htm


----------



## _Ricky_Rips_Lips_ (May 10, 2019)

JamesF said:


> I see China is building a hospital ( mass grave)in ten days . I have a bad feeling about this. It went from four states, to twenty two, in just a matter of days. Watched the news and I do believe that sometings'wong here!
> People in full hazmat suits, body bags everywhere. No one has mentioned a damned thing about an incubation period. And France has two cases, not sure if those are deaths. That's just what we need now, more f'n Chinese junk. If they can't get to us by cyber viruses, then it's gonna be a live virus. I'm not a Doomsayer, but I'm not wanting to see this thing break out.



Am I missing something? What does this have to do with fishing?


----------



## _Ricky_Rips_Lips_ (May 10, 2019)

$diesel$ said:


> I'm just wondering if it wasn't created in a Chinese military lab?
> Who eats snakes and bats?


A large population of the world who doesn't have a constructed animal hierarchy. Aka meat is meat to them, which is a logical thought process. We kill and eat cows, pigs, rabbits, chickens and fish but a snake or bat is somehow different to you? An outdoorsman forum is the last place I'd expect to see this type of hypocritical thought process.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I can only hope the virus runs its course before this thread does...cuz we're getting close 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I'm still trying to process all this information, while I'm in my Lounge jacket. Just give it time, it's now circling the drain!


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I’m just here for the Corona, lime, and fly jokes!


----------



## Grade71 (Mar 12, 2017)

EnonEye said:


> that ol wall we're getting down south is looking better all the time... Hong Kong University science professor says "he's scared."... the US seems to have things under control let's pray.


Yeah, walls are well known for blocking diseases. Look at how all the walled cities escaped the bubonic plague back in the middle ages! Viruses and bacteria are stopped cold by walls and fences.


----------



## Grade71 (Mar 12, 2017)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> I heard on a news outlet someone related to Bill Gates owns the rights to this virus. Bill gates is on record saying there should be a cap on world population


PLEASE tell us this is a poor attempt at a joke. If not, I'll go out of a limb and guess the meds ain't working no more.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the validation fellas 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

